# 2012 IEEE Transportation Electrification Conference and Expo (ITEC’12)



## electrabishi (Mar 11, 2008)

2012 IEEE Transportation Electrification Conference and Expo (ITEC’12)


Call for Papers and Participation

2012 IEEE Transportation Electrification Conference and Expo (ITEC’12)
June 18-20, 2012
Hyatt Regency Dearborn, Dearborn, Michigan, USA
http://itec-conf.com/

Sponsored by IEEE Power Electronics Society (PELS), Industry Applications
Society (IAS), and Power & Energy Society (PES)

Key Dates:
Deadline for submission of paper proposals (abstracts/digests): November 25, 2011
Author’s notification of acceptance: February 3, 2012
Deadline for submission of final camera-ready manuscripts: April 6, 2012

ITEC is aimed at helping the industry (the transportation industry as well as
the electric power industry) in the transition from conventional vehicles to
advanced electrified vehicles. The conference is focused on components, systems,
standards, and grid interface technologies, related to efficient power
conversion for all types of electrified transportation, including electric
vehicles, hybrid electric vehicles, and plug-in hybrid electric vehicles (EVs,
HEVs, and PHEVs) as well as heavy-duty, rail, and off-road vehicles and
airplanes and ships. Paper and presentation proposals are being invited in the
following or related technical track topic areas:

Power Electronics and Electric Motor Drives
Electric Machines and Actuators
Battery and Battery Management
Electric, Hybrid Electric, and Plug-in Hybrid Electric Vehicle System
Architectures
Smart Grid, Electrical Infrastructure, and V2G
Electrification of Heavy-Duty and Off-Road Vehicles
Fuel Cells and Applications in Transportation
Electrical Systems and Components for Sea, Undersea, Air, and Space Vehicles
Modeling, Simulation, and Control
Standards, Policies, and Regulations for Transportation Electrification

Conference Highlights: 10 Technical Tracks (Papers & Tutorials); High-Level
Industry Keynote Presentations; EV/HEV Boot Camp (Educational Short Courses and
Tutorials for managers and engineers); Industry Presentation-Only Sessions;
Industry Special Sessions for New Products; Panel Discussions (including Policy
Issues, Standards, Fleet Management, etc.); and Industry Exhibition

Call for Papers download link:
http://itec-conf.com/wp-content/themes/twentyten/images/call-for-papers.pdf (7Mb)

============================================================
You have received this mailing because you are a member of

IEEE Power Electronics Society <http://www.ieee-pels.org/>
and or
IEEE Industry Application Society <http://ias.ieee.org/>

To unsubscribe, please go to http://ewh.ieee.org/enotice/options.php?SN=Willmon&LN=CONF and be certain to include your IEEE member number.
============================================================

IEEE, 445 Hoes Lane, Piscataway, NJ 08854 USA
<http://www.ieee.org/>


----------

